# Best waterproof pants/shoes?



## XelaTheChi (Nov 3, 2010)

Anyone have any good places to order waterproof pants/shoes? I'm a bather and picked up a pair from target but want to pick up more pairs but trying not to pay $20 a pair....


----------

